# How many meat goats can one person handle?



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have owned goats during middle school and highschool and loved every moment of it. But after getting ready for college my parents said they had to go. I am getting my agribusiness degree and plan on fulltime farming afterwards. My parents said when they are ready to retire, I can have the farm (350 acres). I realize that many acres can hold a lot of goats. But I would like to make money from them, I realize how many it would take to make a living at it. Which is why I am asking how many goats do you think I could breed and raise by myself? They would be commercial animals. Please just make your best guess or how many you have raised at one time.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I would have about 100 head of cattle on our other acreage my parents own too.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I have 70 head but I also have a husband and kids to help for rounding up for hoof trimming and FAMACHA not sure I could do it without help though


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I do have a horse and cattle dog at home that would help for herding them. But I just don't know how many I could work (worming, shots)btw thanks for the reply


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Everyone's systems and circumstances are different, so I don't think anyone can give you a hard number. If I were you, I'd start out relatively small and go from there. It will give you a chance to get back into the swing of goats and figure out how you can manage your herd to be most efficient. With 100 head of cattle too, I imagine you could get bogged down rather quickly if you start with too many.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I agree... Start with what you can afford of good stock - that will make the work load easier if they're not sickly, and can kid easily..no hoof issues, etc. then build a quality herd carefully. They'll be of more value that way too. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Start small with good quality goats, then work up as you get comfortable with the whole system. You may decide early on that a small herd suits you better. Don't overwhelm yourself!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I usually have between 60-70 as I don't really have a husband to help lol, he's basically gone all summer long but I do have my kids to help me. They are 6 and 8 but the help is still so nice. I know of a lady who basically runs her own herd in Texas and has 300 head. I agree on starting fairly small. When I first started I got 25 does. At the time if someone said one day I would have more then that I would have disagreed. But I figured out a set up that makes having more take up the same amount of time to bring in and trim, do shots ect. It's still not perfect with is also why ill never have more then 70 lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I know a lady in her 80's who had approx. 400 boer goats. She handles everything herself. Me personally, I have mostly dairy goats, and I'd never go over having 60 milkers again.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have eight. With help. :lol: I wouldn't want more than four without help.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm up to 16 head now, not counting the new kids. You might see if you can find someone to help out on the days you work them in exchange for meat or something.


----------

